# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Επισκευη δεκτη mpeg4 iq t749hd

## DJman

Επεσα στα χερια μου αυτος ο δεκτης iq t749hd. Αναβει το πρασινο λαμπακι αλλα δεν δίνει σημα στην τv σε κανενα scart

τον ανοιξα και μεσα ηταν ετσι


νομιζα πως ειχε σκασει η αντισταση ή ο πυκνωτης. τα ξεκολαω , τα  καθαριζω απο την κιτρινη γλυτσα και δεν βλεπω πουθενα σημαδια καμενου
Μετραω την αντισταση και ειναι οκ. 
Τον πυκνωτη πως μπορω να τον τσεκαρω? δεν εχει φουσκωμα απο πανω

Ιδεες?

----------


## manolo

Τον βγάζεις από τη πλακέτα και με ένα καλό και αξιόπιστο πολύμετρο που μετράει capacitance τον μετράς...

----------


## SRF

> Επεσα στα χερια μου αυτος ο δεκτης iq t749hd. Αναβει το πρασινο λαμπακι αλλα δεν δίνει σημα στην τv σε κανενα scart
> 
> τον ανοιξα και μεσα ηταν ετσι
> 
> 
> νομιζα πως ειχε σκασει η αντισταση ή ο πυκνωτης. τα ξεκολαω , τα  καθαριζω απο την κιτρινη γλυτσα και δεν βλεπω πουθενα σημαδια καμενου
> Μετραω την αντισταση και ειναι οκ. 
> Τον πυκνωτη πως μπορω να τον τσεκαρω? δεν εχει φουσκωμα απο πανω
> 
> Ιδεες?


Φίλε και μόνο που έχεις φορτώσει την εικόνα που ζητάς να δούμε σε ΜΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ που πετάει τις Χ "πίπες" για διαφημίσεις και η εικόνα σου είναι "ψείρα" τελικά, έπρεπε να έχεις φάει ΜΠΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΑ!!! 
BAN_BAN_NOW.JPG

----------


## Panoss

Καλά ο Μάνος (DJman) φταίει γι αυτό;

----------

DJman (03-06-16)

----------


## DJman

> Τον βγάζεις από τη πλακέτα και με ένα καλό και αξιόπιστο πολύμετρο που μετράει capacitance τον μετράς...


Αν δεν εχουμε τετοιο πολυμετρο?

----------


## wow

> Αν δεν εχουμε τετοιο πολυμετρο?


To κιτρινο  υλικο ειναι για τη στηριξη του πυκνωτη δεν εσκασε κατι. 

Μετρα την εξοδο του τροφοδοτικου αν δινει τασεις  , λογικα θα ειναι ενταξει , το πιθανοτερο ειναι προβλημα στην mainboard  και δεν εχω δει καποιον να τα επισκευαζει πανε  στον κουβα κατα εκατονταδες

----------


## DJman

Θα το τσεκαρω και επανέρχομαι . Ευχαριστω

----------


## savnik

> Φίλε και μόνο που έχεις φορτώσει την εικόνα που ζητάς να δούμε σε ΜΙΑ ΙΣΤΟΣΕΛΙΔΑ ΜΠΟΥΡΔΕΛΟ που πετάει τις Χ "πίπες" για διαφημίσεις και η εικόνα σου είναι "ψείρα" τελικά, έπρεπε να έχεις φάει ΜΠΑΝΑΡΙΣΜΑ!!! 
> BAN_BAN_NOW.JPG


Και όμως εμένα την δεχνει κανονικά.

----------


## manolo

Έλεγξε τις τάσεις όπως λέει ο Γιάννης και δες αν έχεις τάση στην έξοδο. Βέβαια ότι ανάβει πράσινο μόνιμα το ledάκι πιθανώς να δείχνει ότι δεν είναι θέμα τροφοδοτικού..

----------


## DJman

οι τασεις εξοδου ειναι ολες οκ. Αρα πιθανον να ειναι το τσιπ μετατροπης της εικονας σε σημα ή κατι τετοιο..

----------


## SRF

> Καλά ο Μάνος (DJman) φταίει γι αυτό;


Ναι... Γιατί θα μπορούσε να την επισυνάψει ΕΔΩ (με το εικονιδιο "insert image" που υπάρχει διαθέσιμο) χωρίς να την βαλει σε εξωτερικό  λινκ που χώνει διαφημίσεις κάθε είδους!

----------

